
Book'em, Github. - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7461
======
_pi
I'm surprised more companies don't use version control such as git in their
documents.

~~~
runevault
I do writing as well as coding for personal stuff, and I know I love putting
my text into mercurial to track changes. I figured I couldn't be an outlier
but maybe I am!

~~~
_pi
As do I. I actually am building a two tiered system as my server parts come
in. I pretty much have a .repo file that says to track which folders with what
protocol either git or rsync, that way I won't fuss with stuff that;s annoying
or stupid to version control like binaries, and music.

What's a pain is trying to get those protocols to work not over FTP because
SSH slows down file transfer by a factor of 10. When I do transfers via SFTP
or SCP I get about 1.1-1.8 MB/s when I do it via FTP I get about 10-11.8 MB/s.

~~~
bittersweet
I don't think that is a problem with transfers over SSH. The compression
wouldn't cause it to slow down speeds by a factor of 10 so there must be
something else that is cutting down the speed.

I regularly (and only) transfer files over ssh/sftp and can manage to sature
my 20mbit cable connection.

~~~
_pi
Hmm, that's weird, I get much higher speeds in vsftp what protocol and
settings are you using?

------
etherealG
companies that insist on showing me advertising to hear what they have to say
aren't going to get my ear. why do so many websites do this?

~~~
chriskelley
Because the content they publish creates value.

I'm not a big fan of front-loading ads, but the content they publish provides
enough value that I don't mind clicking past that advert - that's how they pay
the bills.

